# Winder, GA - RUN 8 – M ADULT GERMAN SHEPHERD



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED:
BARROW COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
610 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
SEE ALSO:
www. Petfinder. com/shelters/GA261. html
www. Barrowpets. com
www. NeedfulSouls. org/main/categories. php?cat_id=292

WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
Wednesdays and Sundays – CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays)
Saturdays – OPEN 10-noon
Other week days – OPEN 8-5

WHAT ARE THE FEES?
The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person!
Adoption – $100, INCLUDES spay/neuter, basic exam, vaccinations, and microchip!
Rescue – FREE for GA licensed rescues! Out-of-state rescues, please contact the shelter for details.
NOTE: ALL adopted animals are transported to Four Paws Animal Hospital in Statham, GA, to receive discounted care and are picked up by new owners / agents from there. The hospital also has a boarding facility. The phone number is 770-725-PETS (7387).

HOW URGENTLY IN NEED ARE THE ANIMALS?
Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, SEPTEMBER 10.
See contact information above.
Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment.
Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter becomes SO FULL at times, they may occur more frequently. Contact NOW!

ARE THERE ANY UPDATES ON THE LAST POST?
The St. Bernard pup and one of the Catahoula dogs were rescued, but many of the other animals from the previous posting were NOT adopted or rescued. Let’s hope for a better week this week! Please contact the shelter to find out the fate of a particular animal previously posted if he/she is not included in the current post. Thanks!

WHAT ANIMALS ARE AVAILABLE NOW?
NOTE: Pictures FOLLOW the descriptions!

THE FOLLOWING ANIMALS ARE NEW SINCE THE LAST POST BUT MAY STILL BE “EXTRA URGENT” DUE TO THEIR BEING AT THE ANIMAL CONTROL AT OR BEYOND THEIR TYPICALLY ALLOTTED FIVE (5) DAYS AND/OR ARE OWNER SURRENDERED. SUCH ANIMALS ARE THEREFORE SUBJECT TO LETHAL INJECTION AT ANY TIME. 

PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER FOR MORE DETAILS ON THE ANIMALS, BUT ALL ARE VERY SWEET AND FRIENDLY AND WOULD MAKE WONDERFUL ADDITIONS TO YOUR FAMILY!

RUN 8 – M ADULT GERMAN SHEPHERD



















DONATE TO BCAC TODAY!!! THE MORE SUPPLIES THEY HAVE, THE MORE ANIMALS THEY CAN KEEP!!!WHAT A GREAT WAY TO HELP!!! ITEMS MOST NEEDED ON A CONTINUAL BASIS:
- Towels and washcloths (used ones are fine!)
- Kitty litter
- Newspapers
- Shallow cardboard boxes for use as litter boxes (such as the ones bottled drinks are packaged in)
- Dog treats / consumable chews (helps with boredom and restlessness!)


DON’T BE SHY—GO BY TO SAY HI!!! THANK THE OFFICERS TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTERS!!!

==========
Pictures were taken and list was compiled by Kell Divis on 09-06-08. ADD Kell as a MySpace friend and SUBSCRIBE to the blog! www. myspace. com/georgiaacangels

PLEASE REPOST! It’s one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can’t act if they don’t know.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Love the smile on the first photo - this guy has real personality










These two males are real lookers from this shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I certainly hope he found a great home..


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe I'm reading this wrong "The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person!" How can anyplace, anywhere, anyone allow adoption w/o personal contact/visit/evaluation etc? Is it me or is that just flat out WRONG?


----------

